# TVS-Whirlpool washing machine (olddd one)



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
At home, we have a very old washing machine - which was bought in 1992 I think. The brand is TVS-Whirlpool. When Whirlpool first came here, they partnered with a company here called TVS. The machine worked well for many years but for a few years now, the machine has been sitting idle as it needs a new MCB. As so many years have passed, and TVS-Whirlpool is now just Whirlpool, it is kind of impossible to get a new MCB. Today I undid the cover of the MCB thingy and took it out. There was a layer of plastic foam like thing covering the parts, which I took off as gently as I could and I think a couple of resistors are burned off or something. The model number on the machine says LM 33 (space) 07 . LM 33 07 I mean. But try as hard as I might, I cannot find any schematic diagram or any such thing which might help me to repair the circuit board. It even has a chip on it, a longish one with 10 pins each on either side. As far as I can see, it doesnt say what kind of chip it is. Could there be any chance of finding out what kind of chip it is and also the resistor values? The markings on the burnt out resistors are gone. Would it at all be possible in some way to find out a way to recreate the circuit board? Or am I just wasting energy?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try here: Electronic circuit schematics - PCB Heaven


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Sir, I am getting an Error-404 message when I click on that link. :sad:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Remove the "s" in https in link in browser


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Edit: I got the site now, after taking off the https:// but sadly it doesnt have any washing machine circuits. 

Btw, I managed to find out that the chip on the circuit board is an MC80F0604B by Magnachip. I wonder if that is a pre-programmed chip or whether the manufacturer programmed it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The so called World Washer you bought in India was a dismal failure marketing wise. So few were sold that chances of finding an MCB are nil. The only possibility is to contact Whirlpool Contact | Whirlpool Corporation and see if the part was interchangeable with other models, particularly U.S. or European ones. If so, there are 3rd party sellers of appliance parts that might have one. Again, remove the "s" from https.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the reply and the link sir. I was wondering if I could recreate the MCB if I could find the chip MC80F0604B sir. Or maybe it is a chip that would be programmed by the Whirlpool guys and so cannot be done? Or is there some gadget out there which can show me the instruction set encoded into the chip or maybe even copy the programming to a new similar chip? I actually didn't know the washing machine was a failure as it worked far better than the new ones out there. I tried to look up the data sheet of MC80F0604B but it is all Greek to me. If there is a hardware part I can get to read or copy the instruction set, perhaps I could get a new chip and flash it to work? I will ask the Whirlpool guys about interchangeability of MCB sir.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Update: I got in touch with Whirlpool and they are going to try to see if they can repair it, or so they say. Supposed to contact me soon. I guess they dont want to share their schematics hehe.


----------

